# How to fit door sweep to bottom of the door?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You want to cover the gap between the door and the threshold, not the door and the floor. 

Close the door and set the sweep to the threshold, if there's still not enough room to install the set screws then yes, you need a sweep with a taller channel.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And if that's a cheap plastic one take it back and buy an anodized aluminum one. 
Your suppose be holding it up as it's slipped in place from the end.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> And if that's a cheap plastic one take it back and buy an anodized aluminum one.
> Your suppose be holding it up as it's slipped in place from the end.


Does it make any difference to use an anodized aluminum door sweep or a cheap plastic one? FYI, the one I got is Frost King brand. I am not sure if I can return it though, because I already cut it short to fit the door.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

kwikfishron said:


> You want to cover the gap between the door and the threshold, not the door and the floor.
> 
> Close the door and set the sweep to the threshold, if there's still not enough room to install the set screws then yes, you need a sweep with a taller channel.


I want to replace an old dark-colored door sweep with a white one (the one in the photos), because the door is white.

I compared this one with the dark one. It seems that they are about the same width (thickness). However, the white one is a tad lower than the dark one (its channel may not be tall enough).

However, I'm now mostly concerned about the width (or thickness) of the sweep, because it doesn't fit the door bottom.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Steel doors have the sweep made into the bottom of the door.
That door can be removed by taping out the hinge pins and just replace the sweep.
May be the reason you can not get the new one high enough, the old sweep is still in place.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Steel doors have the sweep made into the bottom of the door.
> That door can be removed by taping out the hinge pins and just replace the sweep.
> May be the reason you can not get the new one high enough, the old sweep is still in place.


I already took down the old one (the dark door sweep).

Do you suggest that I uninstall the door first before installing the sweep (to make it easy)?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you remove the factory installed sweep installed to the bottom of the door, or just the after market one someone had added later to the face of the door?
That door when it was new had one of at least 3, different styles of sweeps attached to the bottom of the door. Which one depends on the manufacture of the door.
Here's one style.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_161742-81-4...ep&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=door+sweep&facetInfo=


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

OK, from the photo, it looks a little tight, but not too bad. You can't get it on at all, or just that it keeps slipping off ?? If the latter, then slide it on as you are closing the door, and let the threshold support it as you put the screws in. Sometimes you just need to try harder.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Did you remove the factory installed sweep installed to the bottom of the door, or just the after market one someone had added later to the face of the door?
> That door when it was new had one of at least 3, different styles of sweeps attached to the bottom of the door. Which one depends on the manufacture of the door.
> Here's one style.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_161742-81-43820_0__?productId=1148371&Ntt=door+sweep&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Ddoor%2Bsweep&facetInfo=


My door has parallel grooves in the bottom. The style you recommend should fit. Let me check it out.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> OK, from the photo, it looks a little tight, but not too bad. You can't get it on at all, or just that it keeps slipping off ?? If the latter, then slide it on as you are closing the door, and let the threshold support it as you put the screws in. Sometimes you just need to try harder.


I can get it on at first; but it keeps slipping off as I push it along. Since there is room between the door bottom and the threshold, it doesn't get support from the threshold.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Then can you push it on from the bottom, rather than from the end? With the door almost closed. Starting near the hinge. One you get part of it on, close the door a little more, so the threshold supports it. Or just stick a half inch thick book under it to support it.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Here's one style.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_161742-81-43820_0__?productId=1148371&Ntt=door+sweep&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Ddoor%2Bsweep&facetInfo=


Joecaption: Thanks for your suggestion of this type of sweep! I took a quick trip to Lowes and got the sweep. It took two minutes to install. Problem solved! See photo.

Thanks to all who provided ideas!


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> Then can you push it on from the bottom, rather than from the end? With the door almost closed. Starting near the hinge. One you get part of it on, close the door a little more, so the threshold supports it. Or just stick a half inch thick book under it to support it.


I tried from the bottom, but it kept on falling. I wasn't able to start from the hinge, because I had to go outside and there is a barrier right outside of the door.

I compared it with the old dark one, and realized it is tad narrower. See attached photo.

By the way, I tried to put it on another door which was 1 3/4", and it was an easy install. I guess it's just the size.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

It seems that there is a 0.5" gap under the door. See photo.

The space between the bottom of the door and the threshold is about 1". The door sweep is 0.5" high. Therefore, a half an inch gap.

How can I close the gap?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the threshold adjustable?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Is the threshold adjustable?


I'm not sure if it's adjustable. Here's what the threshold looks like (see photo).


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is the section with the 4 screws in it. It appears to be adjustable.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> It is the section with the 4 screws in it. It appears to be adjustable.


Shall I raise this section by 0.5"? What to put underneath this section?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most will accommodate a good bit of rise. 

Try it first and then report back.


----------

